# can someone help plz



## sallyann130 (May 10, 2010)

Hi everyone im new to this site,My sister has got a 14year old dog.and since her husband has passed away 18 months ago,the dog is howling and cry and night time.and my sister isnt getting any sleep at all. the dog sometimes does it in the day.but mostley at night.anyone please advise ?????


----------



## tripod (Feb 14, 2010)

Awww sorry to hear that - must be very hard for all.

You can try some calmatives, and maybe a t-shirt or towel he used to have to help.

I would also have the dog visit a vet as older dogs can develop CCD and onset may be coincidental to the loss in the family.

The dog will also mourn, maybe not as a human would but I certainly believe that they experience loss. Can the dog sleep up with her? Perhaps the two of them could engage in some T-touch which helps relax both of the them and reinforce their bond - which will benefit them both.


----------

